# Training Uniform



## ace (Jan 5, 2003)

Which do U Wear Y & how much does it have to do
With the Art U Practise or teach.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 5, 2003)

We must wear the traditional TKD uniform (dobok) when we train in our dojang. It's all about keeping with the customs and traditions of the school. However, in the summer our master instructor breaks away a little from tradition and lets us wear t-shirts with our uniform pants, *WOW!*  

In reality it's a lot better and easier to train in a t-shirt instead of uniform top because your movements are less constricted and you are freer to kick and punch. IMO this should be the uniform of the day year around...
:shrug:


----------



## ace (Jan 5, 2003)

I Pre fer Shorts & a T-Shirt My self.
But the school i teach in is not my own.
And the Owner prefers The full Uniform,for the over all look
of the School.

I don't mined it once in a While & alot of Turnaments do 
require it.

But if it was up to me it would be shorts & a T-shirt
or Gi Pants & a T-shirt


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 5, 2003)

I wear a heavyweight japanese style (wrap style) uniform for kenpo.  I like it better than the t-shirt, simply because it holds up better and is very durable.  Plus, for me, when I put on my uniform, it can change my mindset. it gets my mind off everything else that went wrong that day, and gives me a moment to say "ok. its kenpo time now."


----------



## bart (Jan 5, 2003)

Hey There,

Personally I don't mind uniforms. I like to train in clothes that are very similar if not the same as the clothes I will be wearing normally. The same goes for shoes. I like to train in regular street shoes. A big gi is similar to a business suit or a light jacket. A chinese style button up is similar to the shirts I wear over my t-shirts everyday.

I'm actually trying to decide right now whether to require people in a new Wing Chun class to wear uniforms, like the button up chinese style. WC is a close up art and issues surrounding stomachs and breasts can distract people from learning the martial art, especially during chi sau. Uniforms also soak up sweat and cover up body odor better than a t-shirt, which can also be distracting. For now I'm going to make it optional but I will wear the top myself to encourage the students to follow suit.

Another nice thing about a uniform is that everybody has to look the same, thus removing a bit of ego from the class. Overall in my opinion uniforms are good. I only have reservations when they start to look more like costumes or dress-up themes than serving a utilitarian functionality.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jan 5, 2003)

I wear the TKD dobok. I don't mind it. Makes for nice PJ's  Mine is a size 4 so it's pretty roomy and light weight. Easy to move in. My old dojang used to let us wear t-shirts and dobok pants in the summer. I liked that even better. I always wear dobok pants and t-shirts around the house, also.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 6, 2003)

Black Dobuk.......always the Black Dobuk :shrug:


----------



## Yari (Jan 6, 2003)

For Aikido : traditional stuff - Gi and hakama
For Jujitsu: traditional stuff - white gi or black gi, or mixed. Sometimes hakama (black)
For Arnis: red gi pants with stripes, a a red top. But uaslly I go for black pants and a t-shirt, because I don't practice it so often anymore.

/Yari


----------



## Astra (Jan 6, 2003)

Tracksuit pants(long), sneakers and a t-shirt  It's really practical actually.


----------



## cdhall (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *Which do U Wear Y & how much does it have to do
> With the Art U Practise or teach. *



This came up on another thread but is there a reason for using the "shorthand" "U" and "Y" ?  I know I'm Over the Hill now but is this just something cool to do?  It annoys me, but that doesn't really mean anything.

Regarding the uniform, you have to wear something to class.  Mr. Parker prescribed a "Gi" if I'm not mistaken and a colored belt system so this is what we wear.

We also have a few grabs that even involve pushing and pulling and Tshirt does not stand up well to this repeated abuse.  We used to be allowed to wear a Tshirt but I never did and I didn't like attacking one either.  I really will grab your gi top and yank you and sometimes with a Tshirt this can cause the colar to sort of cut into the neck if I remember.

Also, after many years, I have converted to a Heavyweight cotton Gi.  This stuff really is like Body Armor.  It takes the sting out of some strikes.  I always thought it would be stiff and hot but it is 100% cotton (canvas almost) and breaks in OK.  I like it now.

You have to wear something to work out in.  The gi is uniform, it can help you put your "game face" on, it holds up well to being grabbed and pulled, it accomodates the school patches and logos, and you have to wear something to class so in addition to being a uniform with all those benefits, it makes it simple to figure out what to wear. 

I also think my heavyweight gi will hold up longer than sweatpants or shorts and a Tshirt and by the way, I know people would have shorts and sweat pants falling down and sliding off their body if they were not secured with something other than an elastic waistband.  We have a few takedowns and such and I would not want to be distracted, in a classroom setting with potential visitors/guests/parents watching, as I take someone down and their pants slide off as I am securing their leg while they fall during "Dance of Death" for example.

Gis are good.  I know a lot of people don't like them but I find them practical for these many reasons. :asian:


----------



## fist of fury (Jan 6, 2003)

Our uniform is a school t shirt and a pair of black shorts.


----------



## Skarbromantis (Jan 6, 2003)

Our uniform is what ever I put on that day, Sifu doesnt care what you wear, as long as your not naked, t-shirt, trackpants, uniform, no one cares... lets just train!

Skard1


----------



## Matt Stone (Jan 6, 2003)

In Yiliquan we have two uniforms - daily training and special occasion.

Special occasions are testings, demos, tournaments and other events.  For these, we wear the "traditional" Chinese style uniform with button up top, bloused hems on the pants, socks, shoes (I am fond of my Chinese tennis shoes, but you wear what you can get hold of, just not Florsheims or something like that), and a sash.

Daily training is just that - rough, rigorous, demanding, down and dirty training that demands something that will stand up to the punishment it is given.  We wear Japanese style uniforms and belts for these occasions, with or without shoes (depending on location, weather, etc.).  I wear a black judogi, as it holds up _way_ better than anything I have ever had before.

There have been some other threads regarding uniform wear recently, though I had trouble linking to some of them... 

Uniforms are good and appropriate for school use and class time wear.  For "at home" training, or even special training at the school, I think whatever allows you to do what you need to do is fine.  Personally, I think schools _should_ train with street clothes periodically, so people who aren't complete fanatics about MA (like me) who _don't_ go around trying out their clothes for suitability for martial arts practice can get a feel for what changes street clothes and shoes will require.

Remember - while to most of us they are "uniforms," in a certain context they are also _costumes_ (given that they are recreations of ancient clothing from other cultures), and we should always remember to be aware of what we will ultimately be wearing if and when we ever have to employ what we learn in the training hall...

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Black Dobuk.......always the Black Dobuk :shrug: *



Cool! I can't wait 'til I get the privilege of wearing one. At my dojang one must spend a few months as a 1st dan before the Sabumnim allows you to wear the all black dobok. It does make one look dapper doesn't it? :lookie:


----------



## Skarbromantis (Jan 6, 2003)

Our uniform is what ever I put on that day, Sifu doesnt care what you wear, as long as your not naked, t-shirt, trackpants, uniform, no one cares... lets just train!

Skard1


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 6, 2003)

I wear a black or black/white medium weight gi in class.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jan 6, 2003)

The EPAK school across town are known for their sparring prowess and thus "The Bastards in Black". If so, then we are the "World Famous Fighting Blueberries". Our Gi's for the most part are heavy weight judogi. In the pic you see some white, and the guy in black is Chad, our Aikidoka, adds flavor to the class. My instructors Gi is a BJJ gi with the US and Brazillian flags on it, but he's partial to a nylon jacket and dobak pants and belt. The photo was taken after our belt test. I'm the token black man. Blang blang! LOL


----------



## Jill666 (Jan 6, 2003)

I've become very accustomed to the gi, and train barefoot.

I will practice at home in street clothes, for the feel of doing the moves in jeans & boots. But in the dojo, the gi is handy, prevents rug burn, and is so comfy. 

In summer, gi tops can be removed if over 90 degrees out, but I leave mine on. Don't know why, some vague, not-thought-out sense of the wussiness involved with shedding the top. :ubercool:


----------



## Jill666 (Jan 6, 2003)

Also for wear & tear, well I actually had my sports bra ripped off me during a self-defence exercise! But the gi top remained, and nobody knew. I excused myself for a minute, made a change, and got on with things. No harm, no foul.


----------



## Matt Stone (Jan 6, 2003)

Out of politeness and respect, any smart a$$ed comments by me about such an event will not be posted...  

Glad you maintained such composure and were able to deal with the situation so well...

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jan 6, 2003)

Well I use to wear a heavy weight Black Gi.  Love the way it fades when you wash it.  Looks like you actually train in the thing.

Right now wear the top and regular leggin, until I get back in shape and back into my pants.   

But one day I shall have my dream Gi.  As Clyde likes to wear his stars and stripes and I've heard sooo much about the tye dyed Gi but have never seen it.   I shall one day have my YELLOW GI!!  (favourite colour in case your wondering)  Think I'll reserve it for when I get my Black belt but yes one day I shall have it IT SHALL BE MINE.  Whaaaa HA HAA HAAAAAA.   :EG: 

Dot


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jan 6, 2003)

What ever I want too. Most of the time It is a t-shirt underneath and a Heavyweight Jujutsu Gi. Sometimes Vale Tudo shorts and T-shirt, when lifting or doing bag work. Hakama on special occasions.  
Bob :asian:


----------



## Shinzu (Jan 8, 2003)

i like the 14 oz heavyweight traditional TSD dobak with midnight blue trim.  i always wear a full uniform when training.  even in the summer.  if you're not gonna train hard, then why train?


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 8, 2003)

For Okinawa-te training, I wore a heavyweight gi, usually Century, but preferably one from KI.

For my current FMA training, whatever is comfortable.  It took me awhile to get used to training in shoes, but after seeing aluminum training knives and rattan sticks fly towards feet during disarms, it wasn't a difficult change to make   I got me a nice pair of Otomix workout pants for Christmas that I've been using, which I rotate with black sweatpants and my old black gi pants.  For a top, just a t-shirt.  Since we have a lot of new students with lack of control, some paintball gloves with armoring.

Cthulhu


----------



## Aikikitty (Jan 8, 2003)

In Aikido I wear the traditional white gi and black hakama. 

Robyn:asian:


----------



## Shinzu (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *I got me a nice pair of Otomix workout pants for Christmas *



those are really cool pants.  i wanna get a pair also.


----------



## Shinzu (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *In Aikido I wear the traditional white gi and black hakama.
> *



do all students wear the hakama, or is it only for higher ranked students?

also does anyone know where i can get a stars and stripes karate top?


----------



## Aikikitty (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinzu _
> *do all students wear the hakama, or is it only for higher ranked students?
> *



Well, our dojo is pretty relaxed but the men still only wear a hakama when they reach black belt.  Women can wear one 5th kyu and up.  I'm 4th kyu now but I've had my hakama for less than 6 months.  Personally, I'm thankful that I can wear one because I LOVE it!!! 

Robyn:asian:


----------



## Shinzu (Jan 8, 2003)

yeah they are very cool


----------



## Yari (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinzu _
> *do all students wear the hakama, or is it only for higher ranked students?
> *


Concerning the hakama there's different ideas. The most common in Scandinavia is that you get the chance to wear hakama when a 3.kyu. In some dojo's women get to wear them from 6.kyu. I was told this was because a GI is a mans underwear.

I know some dojos practice that you get your hakama when a 1.dan or when you start.

My opionen is that 3.kyu is great. You need to learn the basics before getting the benifits of using a hakama.

/Yari


----------



## Shinzu (Jan 10, 2003)

yeah it was my understanding that you wear it at 1st dan also, but i was unaware about women vs. men.  thanx for the info


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinzu _
> *do all students wear the hakama, or is it only for higher ranked students?
> 
> also does anyone know where i can get a stars and stripes karate top? *



You could ask KenpoProfessor aka Clyde he has a couple of them. 
But I knew I'd seen them somewhere and after a bit of seaching found them at ....

Stars and Stripes Uniforms 

They have a whole selection of different uniforms including camoflage.  Hope you find what you're looking for.

Dot


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm not completely sure, but I vaguely remember hearing that Clyde's wife makes his custom uniforms.

its easy enough to do. Get a regular gi in whatever color you like (or white and dye it to whatever) and find some stars and stripes fabric.  Use fabric glue to place it wherever you like, and then machine stitch around the outside of the fabric to secure it in place.


----------



## Angus (Jan 11, 2003)

Black Atama gold weave jiu-jitsu gi for Hapkido, white dobok with heavier jiu-jitsu pants for taekwondo, and either my jiu-jitsu gi or my pretty blue double weave Adidas judo gi when I train with a taekwondo friend on the weekend. Occasionally I wear my thai shorts with him during the summer.


----------



## Elfan (Jan 11, 2003)

Usually whatever I feal like and a cup.

I do wear a gi sometimes though.


----------



## Shinzu (Jan 12, 2003)

thanx KenpoGirl & nightingale for the info


----------



## shotmanuk (Sep 11, 2003)

Gi when I have to, sweats normally and every day clothes for reality.


----------



## RanaHarmamelda (Sep 11, 2003)

Light weight dobak for class -- I usually roll my sleeves up, because my body type = not good for standard dobak's. Arms and legs too short -- need to just break down and get the darn things hemmed.

When practicing on my own, I almost always wear the dobak pants -- I find they tend to simulate the slacks I generally wear pretty well. Then, I toss on a t-shirt and go have fun.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 12, 2003)

depending when we do fighting i like wear a t-shirt and karate pants but most of the time i wear a full uniform in karate 

when i train in arnis i just wear the arnis pants and a  black t-shirt


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 12, 2003)

We are not required to wear anything special.  Most everyone wears a Gi and wrestling shoes, however.

Personally, I usualy wear a pair of Black or Camo BDU's, a black Tshirt and a heavyweight black Gi jacket without my belt... it hangs open the same way a jacket would if I had on my leather.


----------



## Aegis (Sep 12, 2003)

Jujutsu: White dogi with the association patch on the right sleeve. Quite heavy duty cotton, as we do a lot of throws and grabs. The sensei wear a hakama. The senior sensei also wear a sleeveless black jacket over their white one. The examiner-level sensei get sleeves too. Makes them easy to tell apart, but when just teaching, they tend to only wear the dogi and hakama. The black jackets only seem to come out on special occasions.


Iaido: Standard keikogi and hakama. Black or white is preferred, though dark blue is also acceptable. Belt colours, sageo colours, saya colours, etc all seem to be left up to the student, though most iaido obi are only available in white, black or dark blue.


----------



## SenseiBear (Sep 12, 2003)

Black Heavyweight Gi's are the class uniform - for drills and forms and stuff most of us wear the pants, a t-shirt and our belts, but put on the tops when we move to self defense - t-shirts will get torn up pretty quick.

Once you get a blackbelt, you can wear whatever color uniform you want, but I think the black looks best.  Plus we do a fair bit of training outdoors and on the ground, and black doesn't show the grass/mud stains as much.


----------



## Pacificshore (Sep 18, 2003)

Generally a full uniform, black in color and either a middlewt. to heavywt. depending on weather.  If it's really hot, the gi top is optional since we have school t-shirts.

Speaking of uniforms, is anyone familiar with HSU brand of karate uniforms?  I saw them on a website, and saw that they were reasonably priced, but at the sametime am wondering about their quality and durability.  Dosen't hurt to have a spare laying around .

Any insight would be appreciated:asian: !


----------



## Kroy (Sep 18, 2003)

A traditional gi but in the hot months we can substitute the gi top for a club t-shirt.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 11, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

